# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Instalimi i programeve nga Cd

## rachi

ok po e filloj une i pari.
Meqe kisha ca spare cash, bleva nje hard disk te ri, wester digital me 80 gig, si hdd1 dhe aty instalove mandrakelinux 9.0. Instalimi ishte easy, por une kisha vetem nje disk nga tre te mundeshem. nejse mbaroj instalimi , arrij ta hap ne kad. Kur mundohem te instaloj programet e ndryshme, psh driverat e matherboardit apo programet si aol nuk mi hap. 
Me siguri ka dicka qe une se bej tamam, dhe se di a mun te me ndihmoni me ndonje manual apo te me thoni se si mund tja dal.
Gjithashtu kam percorur comanden mount/cdrom pome thote ka konflikt dhe se hap cd fare.
ose kur klikoj ke short-cut e hap cd por si ekzekuton file e set up.
cheers
rachi

----------


## GoogleCom

shko ne terminal, merr statusin root, navigo ne cdrom /media/cdname dhe provo




> ./setup


nese kjo s'ben, provo 




> sh. /setup


per tu bere root, hap terminalin dhe shtyp 





> su


pastaj jipja passwordin qe e dhe kur e instalove. 

si dhe, instalo mandrake 10.0. e merr ne www.linuxiso.org

----------


## helios

Rachi një pyetje kisha. Ato Cd me programe, e suportojnë Sistemin Operativ Linux? Zakonisht e kanë të shkruajtur sipër me logot e sistemeve te ndryshmë operativë, ose tek manuali i përdorimit. Sepse kam frikë që po përpiqesh të instalosh driver apo programet e AOL-it për Windows.

Për të montuar një Cd-Rom/Dvd nën Linux(jo Cd-Audio) ndonjëherë duhet të jesh 'superuser'. Për arsye sigurie disa distro nuk të lejojnë të montosh Cd-Rom/Dvd si përdorues i thjeshtë. 
Bëhu 'root'(në një 'shell' tëndin me komandën *su -*, dhe më tej shtyp *mount /media/cdrom*. Nëse dëshiron të lëshosh programe nga Cd-Rom, duhet të ndryshosh një rresht në file-in '/etc/fstab'. Rreshti që të intereson është: 
*/dev/cdrom           /media/cdrom           iso9660               noauto,user,ro          0 0* 

Hape këtë file me editorin tënd të preferuar (vim,emacs,gvim,gedit,kedit, etj)
Duhet të shtosh një 'exec' tek kolona e katërt, fill mbas 'noauto,user,ro'. 
Por kjo vlen për ekzekutimin apo lëshimin e aplikacioneve të ndryshme që punojnë vetëm në Linux (ose në disa raste programe të vegjël që punojnë vetëm në Windows kur ke një emulator si p.sh. 'wine' të instaluar nën Mandrake).
Ka raste kur në vend të 'iso9660' shkruhet 'auto'. Kjo është zgjidhja më e saktë, në mënyrë që të montosh lloje të tjerë filesystem-ash.


Ah, çfarë nënkupton me këtë: 


> arrij ta hap ne kad


 ?

Nëse ke probleme të tjera, mos hezito të pyesësh.

----------

